# marco rocks



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

hello,

Just wondering if anyone has had experience setting up these rocks. I've been googling around and found many mixed answers.

thanks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I used Nutrafin's cycle to jump start mine since I didn't get cultured "live" rock. Seemed to help.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks,

i think i will be doing the following steps:

#1 - assemble + glue rock into desired structure.
#2 - rinse off rock outside w/ hose
#3 - place in container of saltwater, heater skimmer + power head for a week. doing water changes every so often. 
#4 - placing the rock in the tank and starting the cycle

hopefully its correct lol


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

You don't need the skimmer quite yet, until your bio load builds up. also try and add a piece of cultured live rock to help the seeding process.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I've used marco rocks before. Good stuff.


----------

